# My newest project



## twowheelsarebetter (Aug 30, 2013)

I picked up this British Tandem the other day. Can't find any info about the Apollo Cycle Co. online anywhere, so would appreciate any insight folks might have. It needs some work, but from what I can tell all the parts are there. I think I'll clean up the frame as much as possible and  probably re-chrome the parts but I'm not 100% on that yet. 

Hoping to get a good chunk of it done with the long weekend coming up.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 13, 2013)

Good score. How much did you pay? Around here they are asking $500 up to $25K for a tandem. Looks like I won't be picking one up for a while yet. I figure Winter. The sellers typically wake up and refuse to share their basements or garages with 8 foot long tandems for 8 months


----------

